# Paid holidays for workers in Canada



## Jansterb (Jul 3, 2008)

*Hello I've heard that Canadaians only get 2 weeks paid holiday a year and that you need to work for the same company for 5 years before this increases to 3 weeks. 
We are part way through the process of emmigrating to Canada, however we both get 6 weeks a year holiday in the UK and as we have 2 kids, i do not fancy having that reduced to 2 weeks. So much so that we are seriously considering remaining in the UK.
I am a Candaian citizen, my husband is not. I worked in Nova Scotai for 5 years as a subsitutue teacher so holidays were never an issue, My Ex husband was a naval officer so agian holidays were never an issue.

Can anyone shed any light on the paid holiday issue please? *


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

According to a quick search online, I came up with this rather gloomy quote from a study of vacation allowances in the OECD countries:

" Canada ranks third from the bottom with 10 paid days of vacation legislated by law and eight paid holidays."

(I assume this was a US study as they use the term "vacation" - the "paid holidays" refer to public holidays like Christmas and New Year's Day.)
Cheers,
Bev


----------

